# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Removing old light and switch

## jmn

Just wanting to know if this would be an easy task to remove a old light and switch which is no longer being used. Don't really want to pay for an electrician to do a simple job.

----------


## Bros

Looks easy but it isn't. What I would do was to remove the fittings and the redundant wiring back to where it loops off another fitting. There could be many ways the light is wired, loop to switch then to light, loop to light then to switch, active to light from one termination neutral from another.
Another way it could be done is to just terminatethe cables in a Jbox but I think that is a lazy way out. 
Cheaper to leave it there.

----------


## Bloss

Looks easy but is - if you know what you are doing. My guess is you don't - and it illegal to do so unlicensed anyway. Put up with it or get a sparky. There is a quick and dirty (and safe) way to do this - if someone is willing to describe it to you - unfortunately I'm not.

----------

